# Chrsitmas Cheer



## cappyr (Dec 22, 2013)

*It aint beer or ale but our favorite Christmas hot drink.  Try it you'll like it:*

~~Default Chirsitmas Cheer -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- During the holidays Peg makes a pot of Christmas potpourri it contains some or all of the following along with what ever else is in the cabinet. 2 or 3 apples cored and quartered 2 or 3 oranges quartered 1 or 2 lemons quartered 1 heaping teaspoon cinnamon 1 tsp pumpkin pie spice ginger cloves and water. This goes ina sauce pan and is left on low to steep and smell the house up with wonderful homey smells. If it reduces ya just add water. When ya wanna you put a shot of good rum and a table spoon of rich cane syrup or light brown suger in the bottom of a coffee cup, and a couple ladles of the liquid stir and enjoy a wonderful hot Christmas drink. Give this Cajun home tradition a try and May God bless you, and grant you a Merry Christmas


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 23, 2013)

Very fun Cappy!

I can always feel the great energy you folks have in the home! Very warm, very wonderful, and fabulous to read! Thanks for sharing!

Merry Christmas to you both and to the adorable Bichon as well!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah (The gal from New Hampshire). Smiles.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 23, 2013)

I like it! My mom used to make a big pot of Wassail every Christmas for much the same reason, it made the house smell fantastic! I might try yours this year, as it can be used as a base for a bunch of different drinks. Thanks for the recipe and Merry Christmas!


----------



## cappyr (Dec 23, 2013)

*Thanks Gal  from New Hampshire, and scurvy ole boat bum(hmmm I been called that....)  This aint exactly wassely or for that matter a recipe cause it vries from year to errrrr make that batch to batch.  What I wrote is what we had at the time.  It has been steeping for like 4 days and has just gotten better.  We have dipped from it several times and added water when it got low till this AM when I noticed it becoming kinda watered down in my morning cup.  I poored it out and this time included a couple very sweet pears that a neighbor gave us, left out the pie spice cause we out, and added a big splash of homemade vanilla extract.  Smells wonderful steaming on the stove and cant hardly wait to try a cup later this afternoon.*


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 3, 2014)

CappyR said:


> *It aint beer or ale but our favorite Christmas hot drink.  Try it you'll like it:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This sounds a lot like what us coal crackers call boilo.  Very similar ingredients except it's made with either shine or 4-Queens whiskey.  Works great to take away sore throats and other cold weather ailments.


----------

